# Where are the ladies?



## Tanja

So just something I noticed... there are no... or rather not many... ladies on here... 

Is vaping seen as more of a "guy" thing?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

Not at all. I've seen many women vape at the meets and vapecon. Maybe they're just shy.....lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tanja

Just quite strange... not one lady selfie... very little chat from ladies... 

Is it a forum thing? Ladies not really into forums?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Caramia

There are a couple of gals here. 
I'm just not posting too much lately, and letting the boys have their space, "like tits" devices and lounge...
But yep, it apparently is more a "guy thing"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tanja

Hahaha... OK great... will stick to my corner then... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb

Maybe the WiFi doesn't reach the kitchen?

*quickly ducks to avoid imminent violence from angry working gir... Um, career women*

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 20 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tanja

Bwhaaaaahahaha... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caramia

Catch my drift @Tanja?


----------



## Tanja

Caramia said:


> Catch my drift @Tanja?


Yip yip yip... loud and clear  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Effjh

craigb said:


> Maybe the WiFi doesn't reach the kitchen?
> 
> *quickly ducks to avoid imminent violence from angry working gir... Um, career women*



Lol.. bravest of the brave. 

In all honesty I think it is a forum thing. Can see it appearing as a bit of a boys club from the outside and some might find it a little intimidating. 

The ladies that are here are slacking IMO, pick it up a little and post some boy toy threads to attract more of your own! We would love females to be better represented on the forum.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## gdigitel

Maybe we should get a @Caramia 's Lounge thread. 
Warning mankini and banana hammocks incoming

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

We're here

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Caramia said:


> There are a couple of gals here.
> I'm just not posting too much lately, and letting the boys have their space, "like tits" devices and lounge...
> But yep, it apparently is more a "guy thing"



I think we should make a not robs lounge  @Rob Fisher heehee

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> I think we should make a not robs lounge  @Rob Fisher heehee



Agreed! It's time for a Chicks Lounge!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ddk1979

Paging: 
@rabbitneko 
@wiesbang 
@Tisha 

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang

I am here!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja

OK... so it's clearly that the ladies are the minority here... hello girls!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lingogrey

@Wyvern used to be very active on the forum, but I have not seen her around for a while. I myself was MIA for a long time, so I am hoping that we will see @Wyvern soon again

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Tanja said:


> Hahaha... OK great... will stick to my corner then...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



No no, please don't... life makes better/nicer sense when there's girls around. You know, ones that speak... not just pictures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja

rogue zombie said:


> No no, please don't... life makes better/nicer sense when there's girls around. You know, ones that speak... not just pictures


Yeah... that's one of my problems... when I start I don't stop!  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## craigb

Tanja said:


> Yeah... that's one of my problems... when I start I don't stop!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Now listen here little lady, I don't like making misogynistic comments, but if you keep playing up to the stereotype, what else can I do.

Disclaimer:
I'm not actually a chauvinist, porcine or otherwise. Just sometimes my humour goes too far. Not apologising for it just pointing it out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tanja

craigb said:


> Now listen here little lady, I don't like making misogynistic comments, but if you keep playing up to the stereotype, what else can I do.
> 
> Disclaimer:
> I'm not actually a chauvinist, porcine or otherwise. Just sometimes my humour goes too far. Not apologising for it just pointing it out


Throw more of that humor! I love it!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caramia

luckily I don"t care enough, so please keep on stereotyping @craigb!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caramia

As, and maybe when, I shalt post a selfie, if anyone correctly identifies me, we (the girls on this forum) shalt oblige in making our own = sub-forum, containing precious samples and exhibits of priceless, valuable and (as yet un-explored (nts, WTF do t most sxy end up bng gay?) specimens be exhibited here, as follows, and will be known as 'KIEPIE'S cuties...":Sorry, as female, and of the heritage bestowed upon me, I only have a very limited "album of sexy beasts"
FIRSTLY: Identify ME...?

And then, can any of the most self gratified okes (cute, flat tummies and all) do the same?

Sorry, had to remove the pic - copyright issues

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Caramia

and no rights one these pics... but... which one am i?....


----------



## Caramia

And yeah, there is a full frontal...


----------



## picautomaton

3rd from the left ?


----------



## Stosta

I would guess at far right!


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> I would guess at far right!



Agree with @Stosta - i would say far right too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Awesome pic... I will also go far right!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## craigb

Can I step outside the box and ask if you are the person that took this photo?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rogue zombie

That is such a great pic.

I love Soviet jeans, apparently

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gdigitel

Considering your nic... if it's derived from Morticia Addams... then the one on the far right it has to be.
Otherwise we are all being taken for a peanut and you are the photographer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caramia

LOL guys, in fact, the majority of yous are right, I am indeed the one on the far right, and around 20 years back.
Also no, the frontal shall not be shown

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Wyvern

Lingogrey said:


> @Wyvern used to be very active on the forum, but I have not seen her around for a while. I myself was MIA for a long time, so I am hoping that we will see @Wyvern soon again


Im here but I am not, to busy irl, dont have time for forums currently and a few other issues that are private keeps me from the forum...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lingogrey

Wyvern said:


> Im here but I am not, to busy irl, dont have time for forums currently and a few other issues that are private keeps me from the forum...


I do understand. I have been in a similar position - see https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-official-happy-birthday-thread.t1165/page-170#post-476429 
I was just trying to say that I miss your posts (and I wasn't being accusatory at all). I do hope that work life becomes a bit less hectic soon and all the best with the other issues!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Obviously it's a trick question, you're the tree brought to life by a child's wish, but he immigrated shortly after learning his life-lesson before he could undo the wish and set you free. You meandered through your new-found albeit awkward existence until excepting what you were was no longer important but instead who you had become was all that mattered. Upon this realization you decided to live, you found a job at a paint manufacturing company and became a functioning member of society. At first your co-workers shied from you, some even being out right mean. One of them in particular, Mary-anne, used to torment you by crumpling up paper in your presence and casually ask, "oh was that someone you knew?" As time went by you let down your personal barriers and they grew to care for and value you. Eventually on a night out with the office girls you met your future-husband, who was a homunculus on the run from an evil wizard, you agreed to allow him shelter in your definitely-not-fake prada clutch. An entity from a dimension other than our own was busy passing by, saw your kindness, and turned you both in to beautiful 20 something human beings - while you were both dazed and confused, it stole a fifty out of your definitely-not-fake prada clutch and bought a martini before carrying on its travels. Your best friend Mary-anne would be your maid of honour six months later. It was at this point in time the peyote wore off and you found yourself posting on a vape forum.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Caramia said:


> LOL guys, in fact, the majority of yous are right, I am indeed the one on the far right, and around 20 years back.
> Also no, the frontal shall not be shown


I vaguely remember a forum rule. Pics or it did not happen  

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## Tisha

ddk1979 said:


> Paging:
> @rabbitneko
> @wiesbang
> @Tisha
> 
> .



I'm here was just a hectic time...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979

Tisha said:


> I'm here was just a hectic time...




Welcome back.
When things get hectic this is what you need to do:




.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

BioHAZarD said:


> I vaguely remember a forum rule. Pics or it did not happen
> 
> Sent from my Note 4



That's rule 32, you're wanting rule 30 and rule 31.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Poppie

Lady reporting in 
Here in full force

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Caramia said:


> There are a couple of gals here.
> I'm just not posting too much lately, and letting the boys have their space, "like tits" devices and lounge...
> But yep, it apparently is more a "guy thing"





gdigitel said:


> Maybe we should get a @Caramia 's Lounge thread.
> Warning mankini and banana hammocks incoming





Stroodlepuff said:


> I think we should make a not robs lounge  @Rob Fisher heehee



Guys, after all this effort in keeping it low key, the girls have caught wind of our activities in the lounge. What shall we do? The world will never be the same again if there were to appear a thing called the "The Stroodle Lounge" ... Oh to gastly to even imagine.

Daar sal n geween en gekners van tande wees....

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gdigitel

Raindance said:


> Guys, after all this effort in keeping it low key, the girls have caught wind of our activities in the lounge. What shall we do? The world will never be the same again if there were to appear a thing called the "The Stroodle Lounge" ... Oh to gastly to even imagine.
> 
> Daar sal n geween en gekners van tande wees....
> 
> Regards


The Noodle Lounge for short... or long.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## GerritVisagie

why am I curious to know what things will surface in the noodle lounge??



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Dew Drop Vaping_Roxy

Im here also!!! Just been quite  we need more ladies in this i agree!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## zadiac

Poppie said:


> Lady reporting in
> Here in full force



Hallo my Tannie!! Hoop dit gaan nog goed daar bo in Job se berg!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taytay

￼reporting for duty

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Poppie

Dankie @zadiac - alles gaan honkie dorie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis

I'm here!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

Kids this is the story of how @Maxxis DDOSed ecigs with the sudden influx of msgs to his inbox from male vapers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Maxxis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance

Anybody know whether or not the Noodle Lounge has been created yet? I wanna see if they posted any pictures of me yet...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Interesting thread title.... Been asking myself that very same question most of my life

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tanja

Viper_SA said:


> Interesting thread title.... Been asking myself that very same question most of my life


     

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lalla

it is really intimidating being on this forum


----------



## Stosta

Lalla said:


> it is really intimidating being on this forum


Oh dear!

We definitely don't want people to feel intimidated! Most of the people on here won't bite, once you get to know us all you'll realise we're all just full of rubbish

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

Lalla said:


> it is really intimidating being on this forum


Your statement intrigues me. Why do you find it intimidating?

I have been on a number of (other) forums on other topics which are in no way as helpful and supportive as this one. Many seem to suffer from a serious troll infestation where even the slightest "weakness" is pounced upon with snide remarks and downright offence.

Your statement might explain why we had to ask the question in this thread heading in the first place. If there is anything we boys are doing that makes the site unpleasant for the ladies, please let us know, we would love to increase female representation!

(Am I right guys?)

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Tanja

Raindance said:


> Your statement intrigues me. Why do you find it intimidating?
> 
> I have been on a number of (other) forums on other topics which are in no way as helpful and supportive as this one. Many seem to suffer from a serious troll infestation where even the slightest "weakness" is pounced upon with snide remarks and downright offence.
> 
> Your statement might explain why we had to ask the question in this thread heading in the first place. If there is anything we boys are doing that makes the site unpleasant for the ladies, please let us know, we would love to increase female representation!
> 
> (Am I right guys?)
> 
> Regards


I have to agree... this forum is amazing with awesome people always willing to help!

But yes... the ladies here are few and far between... and I'm still trying to figure out exactly why... maybe it's just male dominated like the IT industry... ???

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac

Stosta said:


> Oh dear!
> 
> We definitely don't want people to feel intimidated! Most of the people on here won't bite, once you get to know us all you'll realise we're all just full of rubbish



I bite!.......but in a nice way

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lalla

Tanja said:


> I have to agree... this forum is amazing with awesome people always willing to help!
> 
> But yes... the ladies here are few and far between... and I'm still trying to figure out exactly why... maybe it's just male dominated like the IT industry... ???
> Exactly. I mean everyone is super nice and helpful but ya ,this site needs more ladies.
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lalla

Raindance said:


> Your statement intrigues me. Why do you find it intimidating?
> 
> I have been on a number of (other) forums on other topics which are in no way as helpful and supportive as this one. Many seem to suffer from a serious troll infestation where even the slightest "weakness" is pounced upon with snide remarks and downright offence.
> 
> Your statement might explain why we had to ask the question in this thread heading in the first place. If there is anything we boys are doing that makes the site unpleasant for the ladies, please let us know, we would love to increase female representation!
> 
> (Am I right guys?)
> 
> Regards


Haha No everyone is really kind which is awesome.. Maybe i should have used overwhelming instead of intimidating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lalla

Stosta said:


> Oh dear!
> 
> We definitely don't want people to feel intimidated! Most of the people on here won't bite, once you get to know us all you'll realise we're all just full of rubbish


Hahahaha i think i should have used overwhelming. think being new in this forum and vaping reading all these posts its like wow okay where to begin .. So the bark is worse than the bite ? Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Amir

Lalla said:


> Hahahaha i think i should have used overwhelming. think being new in this forum and vaping reading all these posts its like wow okay where to begin .. So the bark is worse than the bite ? Lol



lol well that makes a whole lot more sense... try starting with the type of set up you're using and your flavor profile of choice... then build on that. Also, don't be afraid to pick on members like @zadiac. They are the forum pin cushions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lalla

Amir said:


> lol well that makes a whole lot more sense... try starting with the type of set up you're using and your flavor profile of choice... then build on that. Also, don't be afraid to pick on members like @zadiac. They are the forum pin cushions
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha awesome thanks. Oh well thats good to know. Thanks for the heads up hahaha


----------



## Feliks Karp

Tanja said:


> I have to agree... this forum is amazing with awesome people always willing to help!
> 
> But yes... the ladies here are few and far between... and I'm still trying to figure out exactly why... maybe it's just male dominated like the IT industry... ???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




I have yet to be in a vape shop where there wasn't any girls/women/ladies, I think girls just either don't feel the need to compare mod sizes or maybe don't have as much obsession with pulling wire as most guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Tanja

Feliks Karp said:


> I have yet to be in a vape shop where there wasn't any girls/women/ladies, I think girls just either don't feel the need to compare mod sizes or maybe don't have as much obsession with pulling wire as most guys.


    

I think you've nailed it!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Anneries

Stosta said:


> Most of the people on here won't bite, once you get to know us



... it is a different story? 

(that is how I thought you where going to end the sentence

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Anneries said:


> ... it is a different story?
> 
> (that is how I thought you where going to end the sentence



I bite, tickle and spank. I possess unashamedly questionable moral values.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Amir

Feliks Karp said:


> I bite, tickle and spank. I posess unashamedly questionable moral values.



can I get an Amen


----------



## playa4life

Dont mind me. I'll just sit here quietly and wait for the ladies to start posting selfies.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------

